# Helpful BT - Not!....but then again...



## Steve Maskery (18 Aug 2012)

I'm moving house again. Only the fourth address in 12 months...

The new place needs an engineer to connect the phone line. I'm moving on August 28th and the earliest they can send out an engineer is...October 4th!
How on earth can I manage without BB for more than 5 weeks? I can see me lurking in my car with a laptop 
S


----------



## Charlie Woody (18 Aug 2012)

I have just changed from BT for broadband and Talk Talk for phone as both companies service is rubbish! Now with Plusnet and so far so good.

It might be worth asking other providers if they can do you a better deal and withing the time frame that you need.


----------



## Steve Maskery (18 Aug 2012)

Yes, but they all rely on the BT infrastructure, don't they? My only other option is to see if Virgin is available. It's not where I'm living at the moment.
It's either that or get a Smartphone and yet another monthly bill


----------



## DeanN (18 Aug 2012)

My understanding is that other suppliers use BT's line, which BT are responsible for, so they would still be dependant upon BT connecting the line.

Beat me to it Steve. Smart phones are great - allows me to surf while our other 2 computers are being used by the wife and kids. You could also consider a PAYG "dongle" for the computer, which you can top-up on a monthly basis with credit.


----------



## Steve Maskery (18 Aug 2012)

Exactly. AFAIAA, Virgin is the only one which doesn't use BT.
Not a happy bunny.
S


----------



## Charlie Woody (18 Aug 2012)

DeanN":3ebiwir0 said:


> My understanding is that other suppliers use BT's line, which BT are responsible for, so they would still be dependant upon BT connecting the line.



Basically, as I understand it, BT is split into two companies. Openreach which handles the infrastructure and BT which handles the end users phone / broadband service. However, having said that, another supplier may be able to get Openreach to provide the line more quickly to meet Openreach's service agreement with that supplier.

It may not help but given the long delay surely its worth following up all possibilities.


----------



## Harbo (18 Aug 2012)

Plusnet are are part of BT!

Rod


----------



## Charlie Woody (18 Aug 2012)

Harbo":1t32v73r said:


> Plusnet are are part of BT!
> 
> Rod



Correct, but, there call centres are UK based and so far I have found that they are friendly & helpful and they do what they say they will do. I had never experienced that with BT & Talk Talk.


----------



## Steve Maskery (18 Aug 2012)

Ah! A result, I think.

Me: I want to leave BT as you can't provide me with a service
Mr Patel: I'm sorry to hear that. What if we give you free OpenZone access and I'll try to expedite your installation date?
Me: OK.

So now I find I can browse the internet from my Mac (my PC isn't wireless, but I rarely surf from that) using OpenZone. So provided there is a decent mobile signal at the new address, I should be OK. Phew!
S


----------



## Charlie Woody (18 Aug 2012)

Steve Maskery":36oapr5e said:


> Ah! A result, I think.
> 
> Me: I want to leave BT as you can't provide me with a service
> Mr Patel: I'm sorry to hear that. What if we give you free OpenZone access and I'll try to expedite your installation date?
> ...



Hope it works out for you. However a word of caution BT promised me lots of things but failed to deliver on their promises. I do hope you have better luck, as being without broadband is difficult now we have all got used to it.


----------



## LeeElms (18 Aug 2012)

Steve Maskery":2i5m0slu said:


> So now I find I can browse the internet from my Mac... using OpenZone. So provided there is a decent mobile signal at the new address, I should be OK.



Hope it's my misunderstanding of either OpenZone or 'decent *mobile* signal', but isn't OpenZone BT's network of Wi-Fi hotspots, not based on the mobile network ?


----------



## Steve Maskery (18 Aug 2012)

Just spoken to Mr Patel again, or his cousin, anyway.

I discovered that if I unplugged my router, I didn't get the mobile signal... Rather defeats the object!
But I was connecting through BT WiFi-with-FON, whatever that is. Openzone is different but did not show up in my list of networks. I appears not to be available here where I live at the moment. But he assures me that it is available "though one of our Partners" at the postcode where I will be living.
I sure hope he is right.
S


----------



## brianhabby (18 Aug 2012)

October 4th... :!: 

You'll probably be ready to move again by that time  

On a more practical note, could you not take your laptop and sit outside the new address to check the signal?

Whatever happens best of luck with it.

regards 

Brian


----------



## Steve Maskery (18 Aug 2012)

brianhabby":2sc1duzi said:


> October 4th... :!:
> 
> You'll probably be ready to move again by that time


You are closer than you think. I'm planning to look for somewhere to live in the new year.



brianhabby":2sc1duzi said:


> On a more practical note, could you not take your laptop and sit outside the new address to check the signal?


That is a very good idea. Thank you!


----------



## Harbo (18 Aug 2012)

The BT Openzone and Fon relies on a BTHub being available near where you are based.
It works fine most of the time when we stay at my MIL's in Leeds but not at my late Mothers place?

Rod


----------



## CHJ (18 Aug 2012)

Also note that if you connect to a FON enabled private hub with your account details, you only get low bandwidth connection. OK for e-mail and casual browsing but not good for downloading or uploading large files. And you are subject to which hours they have allocated to broadcast, so if they have it switched off during particular hours (stopping kids online mid to late evening for instance) you loose connection.


----------



## Steve Maskery (18 Aug 2012)

I've been over there tonight with my laptop. Not a smidgeon of a signal!
Looks like another long conversation with Mr Patel. Heigh ho.
S


----------



## RogerS (19 Aug 2012)

If you do go down the smartphone route then you can get tethering which uses the phone effectively as the router and use your computer as normal. No idea on charges. Or has already been suggested, you can get dongles to plug into your computer.

But $64,000 question. Can you get 3G where you are going? Indoors?


----------



## devonwoody (19 Aug 2012)

I recall when in business a colleague who had money difficulties and got cut off went down to the nearest telephone box, telephoned BT told them he was starting up in business and gave a new trade name and got a telephone connection the next day. 

So you might be able to claim a business use and get faster service?


----------



## brianhabby (19 Aug 2012)

devonwoody":6f2ic6pd said:


> So you might be able to claim a business use and get faster service?



And pay a premium for the privilege, not only the connection fee but the monthly charges will be more as well.

One thing I've just thought about Steve, is the length of contract. Not sure how it would work but if you are thinking of moving again in the new year, it might be worth asking how that will affect any minimum contract period that you might be tied to. Something else to think about maybe.

On the question of a mobile dongle for your computer, I personally think that is something well worth investigating. I bought a Vodafone one a few years ago and while I only use it when in the caravan, it does work quite well when there is a signal. In fact if I've got a 3G signal as opposed to the normal one, it can be at least as fast as the BT connection at home (which is nothing to write home about BTW). Not too expensive either.

Hope you get sorted soon, 

regards 

Brian


----------



## Deejay (19 Aug 2012)

Morning Steve

Put your new postcode in here to see if Openzone is available.

http://btopenzone.hotspot-directory.com/

A wireless enabled laptop should work, if access is available, so no need to get a smart phone.

HTH

Cheers

Dave


----------



## Steve Maskery (19 Aug 2012)

Access isn't available Dave. Not in reality, nor according to that web page. 3.6 miles to a car dealership is the nearest! How on earth Mr Patel reckons that would be suitable is beyond me.

If I treated my customers as BT have treated me, I wouldn't have a business at all.

I'll look into tethering Roger.
S


----------



## RogerS (19 Aug 2012)

This looks a useful link, Steve

http://www.broadbandchoices.co.uk/ask-o ... aptop.html


----------



## Steve Maskery (19 Aug 2012)

I've just "chatted" with "Edwin" from T-mobile, who, after saying he couldn't answer my query because he didn't have access to my account, answered my question without having access to my account.
I can connect a Galaxy S2 to my Mac wirelessly to use it as a router. I assume that's only true if I have a good 3G signal there. I don't know how to check that.

But if that is true, I can get a "free" phone for £26 per month with AICE data and more minutes than I can speak for. That compares with paying BT 33-odd quid a month and my existing mobile bill of £5.33. If that actually works, it seems like a no-brainer. Am I being niaively optimistic?

The alternative is to sign up with Virgin. I was with them at my old house and never had any problems. Well, one, when our account was cloned, but it was sorted out quickly to my entire satisfaction. The trouble is, it's an 18-month contract again, and I don't expect to be in this new place that long. I certainly hope I won't be, I'm climbing the walls without a workshop!


----------



## JakeS (19 Aug 2012)

Steve Maskery":3lf1mv00 said:


> T-mobile
> ...
> I assume that's only true if I have a good 3G signal there. I don't know how to check that.



You can look at their online coverage checker here:

http://www.t-mobile.co.uk/services/cove ... eet-check/

(Although their site seems to be a bit flaky right now!)

Whenever I've checked my coverage on one of these things it's been _fairly_ accurate, but I've never been on T-Mobile so I don't know if theirs is. And obviously it is only an estimate, and very-local geography (things like specific houses in your way) can make a fairly big difference. I get four bars on one side of the office at work and two on the other, and there's a distance of about six metres between them. When they say things like "indoor coverage available" bear in mind that it generally means "indoor coverage available on the top floor and/or in the direction of mast, lower floors or leeward sides of buildings beware".



I've used my mobile tethered to my laptop for Internet access, and while it's certainly very feasible for general browsing, I've found YouTube videos are problematic, and file downloads can be a bit erratic. It really depends what you're doing with your connection, I guess!


----------



## Steve Maskery (19 Aug 2012)

JakeS":2f880085 said:


> You can look at their online coverage checker here:
> 
> http://www.t-mobile.co.uk/services/cove ... eet-check/





Steve":2f880085 said:


> Click





T-mobile":2f880085 said:


> Loading, please wait.....



Doesn't bode well!

S


----------



## JakeS (19 Aug 2012)

Steve Maskery":1uv0tq3w said:


> T-mobile":1uv0tq3w said:
> 
> 
> > Loading, please wait.....
> ...



Are you perchance using Chrome or Safari? It works fine for me in Firefox and (shudder) IE, but yeah - I get the continuous loading in Chrome, and Safari is also based on Webkit.


----------



## RogerS (20 Aug 2012)

I think you can also share Orange masts with T-mobile.

Think a 3G dongle might be a better way especially seeing reports about the bandwidth between the phone and the computer throttiling the performance.

Also if you don;t get a 3G signal when you get there you can send the phone back and cancel...despite what they say in their returns policy.


----------



## RogerS (20 Aug 2012)

I think you're stuck with whichever provider gives you coverage where you are going. The downside is that they all seem to insist on 18 month plans....so you might as well forget the dongle and go for a smartphone.


----------



## Deejay (20 Aug 2012)

Morning Steve

_*How on earth Mr Patel reckons that would be suitable is beyond me.*_

Unfortunately, Mr Patel, like most call centre staff only work to a script. He has probably ticked a box to say that the problem is resolved and the statisticians will say that everything is wonderful.

Bearing in mind that there will probably be a penalty for early termination of your existing contract, it may be worth pursuing BT for a resolution.

If you decide to do this, there is a customer based forum at

http://community.bt.com/

Someone else may have given a solution to a similar problem.

You can escalate problems to a small team 'moderators' who are UK based BT staff. 

Cheers

Dave


----------



## Steve Maskery (20 Aug 2012)

Well I've been and gone and done it.

I've cancelled the BT move (it's so much more pleasant talking to someone in a UK call centre). I need to ring again tomorrow to cancel my existing contract. It will cost me £33 to cancel early, but that's just about the same as paying until the end of my contract anyway. I might argue the toss but it's not humungous anyway.

And I've ordered a Galaxy S2. I hope it's as good as everyone says. In the days when I built PCs I vowed I'd never buy anything Samsung again. It always looked fantastic but had lousy reliability. Floppy drives, hard drives, phones (the wired sort), fax machines. They were always disappointing. But I've heard only good things about this.

Anyway I have 7 days to change my mind and 21 to return it, so I reckon it's low risk. Hey, I'm entering the 21st century!
Now, where did I put my filofax?
S


----------



## brianhabby (20 Aug 2012)

Steve Maskery":60e37bzj said:


> I've ordered a Galaxy S2





Steve Maskery":60e37bzj said:


> Hey, I'm entering the 21st century!


Congratulations and welcome aboard  

regards 

Brian


----------



## Steve Maskery (22 Aug 2012)

I'm like a kid with a new toy. I received the handset at about 4.30 yesterday and spent all evening playing. I don't sleep well generally, but last night I went to bed at midnight and was still awake at 4.30. Felt ghastly at 8 o'clock this morning. Still, I have it collecting email, it will tune my guitar. Unfortunately it doesn't help me to play it 
But the best bit is this. For some reason best known to themselves, T-mobile have disabled the tethering function of the Android operating system. Tethering is when you connect your computer to the phone and use the phone's internet connection to browse on your computer. Apparently. Anyway, it is disabled. BUt. One of the installed apps is a link to the Apps Store, in which is a very nice App called FoxFi. It is free and does exactly what I want. It's not tethered by a cable, but sets the phone up as a aWiFi hotspot. So it creates a wireless network called, say "FoxFi", and that appears on my list of available wireless networks. So my Mac connects to that and I can surf on my Mac even when my regular router is not connected. Result! Especially as BT can't connect me until Oct 4th!
So: New smartphone, no broadband, no landline, all the connectivity and Minutes I could possible want and I save a few pounds every month into the bargain. And I no longer have to have any dealings with that excuse for a cowboy outfit called BT. Absolutely dreadful, from the moment I signed up a year ago to today. Dire, dire, dire.
So life is starting to look up. I'll be getting a new workshop next!
But first I have to survive another house move.....
S


----------



## Harbo (22 Aug 2012)

Nice news Steve.

Rod


----------



## JakeS (22 Aug 2012)

Steve Maskery":rnyrhwmt said:


> For some reason best known to themselves, T-mobile have disabled the tethering function of the Android operating system.



I get the impression that mobile companies like to fiddle with (and by "fiddle with" I mean "cock up") the Android system just because they can.

My dad was complaining to me the other day that he couldn't work out how to uninstall applications. It turns out that he can uninstall applications just fine, it's just that some bright spark at Three thought that it would be a laugh (or more likely: profitable) to have Facebook installed as an essential system app.


----------



## Steve Maskery (22 Aug 2012)

I think it must all be down to profitability. Let us assume that data transfer is expensive, so more data = higher cost. I'm not sure why that should be, because I don't understand the technology, but let us assume that to be the case.

Little Android machine = little data, whereas big desktop machine = large amounts of data. Is it that simple? In which case, having a huge iMac hanging off the back of a little smartphone, and the income is the same, it's in the carrier's interest to, how shall we put it, _dissuade_ the user from taking up lots of data transfer. Yet they are happy to sell it at Unlimited Internet. Hmmm.

I just hope that the experiment that has worked so well here, works equally well at the new location.
S


----------



## RogerS (23 Aug 2012)

Steve finally managed to get his new phone working at his new home







:lol: :lol:


----------



## Steve Maskery (23 Aug 2012)

HOT food? And shelter too? Luxury!


----------



## Steve Maskery (24 Aug 2012)

Steve Maskery":3qa4vg2q said:


> In the days when I built PCs I vowed I'd never buy anything Samsung again. It always looked fantastic but had lousy reliability. Floppy drives, hard drives, phones (the wired sort), fax machines. They were always disappointing.



I should have known better! I've discovered that I can't send text massages, the Centre Number is not set up. I've been through the auto download option on the phone, the auto download option on the website, I've got a very nice Scottish lady to send me the text, I've been to a higher support guy who tried to put it in in the root of the phone and I've been to his superior who got me to do a factory reset. All to no avail. I have spent 2 hours on the phone today. So I have to get a replacement phone. But it's bank holiday and I move house on Tuesday, so if he delivers on Tuesday when I'm not here, I'm stuffed. Or I wait until Thursday.

Either way I'm going to have to set it all up all over again 

Oh woe is me,
Woe, woe and thrice woe.
S


----------



## RogerS (24 Aug 2012)

That sounds bizarre.


----------



## Mark Hancock (24 Aug 2012)

RogerS":1j0w9vgq said:


> That sounds bizarre.



Not really if you think about it Roger. You can't think these devices are really made to make and receive calls and texts. :lol: When buying these devices with all the bells and whistles the least promoted options appear to be the phone and text functions, so they're probably the least thought about when setting up.

.....................I appear to be becoming a grumpy old man #-o


----------



## RogerS (24 Aug 2012)

Mark Hancock":3hbn4oiw said:


> RogerS":3hbn4oiw said:
> 
> 
> > That sounds bizarre.
> ...




LOL...actually I am also dead chuffed with my new smartphone....not as swish as Steve's but good enough for me! The free satnav that comes with it works a treat, the lady told me how to get home from the pub the other night. The voice recognition built-in is first rate (which I've only just discovered)...I'm just wondering what other goodies are hidden away there.


----------



## Mark Hancock (24 Aug 2012)

RogerS":1hye22wz said:


> Mark Hancock":1hye22wz said:
> 
> 
> > RogerS":1hye22wz said:
> ...



Yes but can you make a phone call with it :lol:


----------



## llangatwgnedd (25 Aug 2012)

> T-mobile have disabled the tethering function of the Android operating system. Tethering is when you connect your computer to the phone and use the phone's internet connection to browse on your computer.



Tell them to shove their phones where it don't shine, and your going elsewhere.

I have been tethering mobiles to lap top for the last four years and it does not burn up more of your allocated allowance as your provider still recognise it as a mobile phone and not a laptop, and that's with Android phones as well.


----------

